# [Win7] Via Eingabeaufforderung Ordnerverknüpfung *.lnk "öffnen"



## SonMarcel (20. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne über cmd (Eingabeaufforderung) in den Ordner "Desktop" wechseln, und anschließend eine Ordner-Verknüpfung auswählen. Sprich:


```
C:\Users\marcel> cd Desktop
C:\Users\marcel\Desktop> cd "Ordnerverknüfung.lnk"
```

Durch diese beiden Schritte möchte ich in einen Ordner auf einem anderen Laufwerk. Gibt es da einen bequemen Befehl für cmd? 

Alternativ würde mir noch eine Batchdatei einfallen - auf dem Desktop anlegen und per Doppelklick aufrufen - anschließend die cmd Befehle dort eintragen, dann sollte sich cmd im von mir gewünschten Ordner öffnen (sprich direkt "F:" und in der nächsten Zeile den absoluten Ordnerpfad eintragen).

Hat hier einer nen Tipp für mich, wie man das "Problem" am bequemsten lösen kann? (cmd-Befehle, Batch-Datei, sehen beide für mich nach dem gleichen Aufwand aus).

Danke schon einmal!

Gruß,
sonmarcel


----------



## Zvoni (20. August 2012)

SonMarcel hat gesagt.:


> ```
> C:\Users\marcel> cd Desktop
> C:\Users\marcel\Desktop> cd "Ordnerverknüfung.lnk"
> ```



Wenn du anstatt "cd Ordnerverknüfung.lnk" direkt eingibst

```
C:\Users\marcel\Desktop>Ordnerverknüfung.lnk
```

springt dir sofort der Explorer im richtigen Verzeichnis auf.


----------



## SonMarcel (20. August 2012)

Hallo Zvoni,

danke sehr für deine Antwort. Leider ist das nicht genau das, was ich suche - ich möchte weiterhin in der "Eingabeaufforderung" arbeiten, nicht im Windows Explorer. 

Ich suche eine Vereinfachung, dass ich z.B. aus der Konsole auf eine Verknüpfung zugreifen kann, und sich direkt in der Konsole der Ordner "öffnet". 

Vermutlich wird hierfür doch nur eine Batchdatei übrig bleiben...


----------



## sheel (20. August 2012)

Hi

warum grenzt du CMD und Batch ab?
Das sind die selben Befehle.

Zum lnk-öffnen:

```
rundll32 shell32.dll,ShellExec_RunDLL "C:\ordner\meinedatei.lnk"
```

Gruß

edit: Halt, das suchst du auch nicht.
Muss zuerst lesen, dann schreiben...
Hmm


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. August 2012)

Hi

Mir ist irgendwie unklar, was du vor hast 
Wieso wechselst du in der Cmd-Shell nicht direkt in das Verzeichnis und willst diesen Umweg gehen?


----------

